# Hi im Jeff



## ukjeff27 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi im Jeff, im a 42 year old father of four recently diagnosed as a type 2 diabetic, up until diagnosis i was completely healthy and hadnt spent a single day in hospital, also i enjoyed a very happy diet that consisted largely of junk food and beer!
   Finding it very hard to come to terms with the fact that this life is now gone for good and the fact that unless i gain good control m life will be severely shortened by this horrible horrible nasty little condition.
   As a man who was completely in love with junk food and beer i think i shall find it harder than most to stay awa from these things!
    What im writing may sound comical in a way as im trying to make light of the situation, but tomorrow im seeing my gp and am seriously thinking of asking for anti-depressants for the first time in my life, anyone else feel like this post diagnosis?


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh yes Jeff. I'm only three weeks in and I try, but I'm struggling. I get so down over it all. And angry, very angry. You're not alone and this is a great place to find support and advice, don't be afraid to use all it's resources.


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2009)

hi jeff and a warm welcome , like yourself i was a heavy junk eater and it was a shock to the system when i had to wind it in so to speak, have yourself a brwose around the place we are a great bunch x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Jeff, welcome to the forum It will take some time and effort, but you will begin to come to terms with it. I was pretty much like you - maybe not the junk food so much, but I liked my beer and had only ever been in hospital for broken bones until getting diagnosed aged 49. Take in what you can from the doctor, but don't think you need to know everything overnight. If possible take someone with you so tha they can perhaps think of things to ask or remember some things for you. When the dust settles and you have some questions of your own, please ask away - someone will always be here to try and help.


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2009)

Talk to your doc...But you will find it hard to take all the info in. so use this forum
well done for finding it so soon ! 
 I am a ddp (depressive diabetic person) but recently in my hour of need found this forum it has really helped, just scroll through the forums, you will realise you are not alone and understand the situation alot more Good luck X ps it all takes time you cant do everything at once..


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum Jeff , well all felt like you when first diagnosed , it is a big shock and a lot to take in at first. Try not to worry too much , any questions you have just ask and someone will be able to help or advise you.


----------



## ukjeff27 (Sep 24, 2009)

Read somewhere on one of the sites that two thirds of diabetics die of heart attack or heart disease eventually oh and one out of five dies of liver failure! sorry to be so morbid but can anone confirm this? i dont want to leave my kids without a dad!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Jeff, the figures you have read relate to people who have already died. Chances are they had diabetes for many, many years - before a lot of the recent advances in diabetic care came along. Sadly, it is also true that there are thousands of people with diabetes that don't take care of themselves, whether through lack of knowledge or poor advice and care. You've already shown that you are unlikely to be one of those people, because you came here looking for advice and support - you want to do what you can to live a long, happy life and see your children grow up. The potential for all the horrible things that diabetes can bring with it is there for all of us, but we can minimise the likelihood enormously just by taking control and looking after ourselves. 

Try not to worry about the 'worse-case' scenarios - a lot of the statistics reflect how things used to be, not how they are. I know a guy on another board who has had diabetes for 64 years, with no complications, because he has always taken good care of his health - good diet and healthy lifestyle. It may be difficult at first to adapt your life, but it will be worth it!


----------



## ukjeff27 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks mate, thats reassured me a little, feeling a bit down lately, not sure if its the fear of what diabetes can do to me or if its my up and down sugar levels making me feel bad. but on the bright side im type 2, is it true this type is not so serious/severe? or is it just the fact i dont have to inject (yet)?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2009)

ukjeff27 said:


> Thanks mate, thats reassured me a little, feeling a bit down lately, not sure if its the fear of what diabetes can do to me or if its my up and down sugar levels making me feel bad. but on the bright side im type 2, is it true this type is not so serious/severe? or is it just the fact i dont have to inject (yet)?



It is scary, Jeff - it's only natural to feel like that, but hopefully the fear will be a motivation to get healthy and once you feel the benefits of that you will feel so much better. The swingiong blood sugars will certainly be affecting your moods, so I think you will feel more positive once they are brought under control. As for Type 1/Type 2 - they are really just as serious as each other. Both require keeping the blood sugars under control to avoid the same complications. It is true, however, that Type 1 need insulin straight away and some Type 2s never need it, but you shouldn't be afraid of insulin either. It sounds dramatic to have to inject, but it's just tiny needles under the skin - not into veins or anything!

There are pluses and minuses between the two types. Type 1 normally comes on quickly, whereas Type 2 might have been undiagnosed for some time - the best news for you is that you have now been diagnosed and can take action!

Let us know how things go with the doctor, and if you have any questions


----------



## Steff (Sep 24, 2009)

i have found a page here which tells you the diffirences between t1 and t2 hope it helps x

http://www.essortment.com/lifestyle/typediabete_sezs.htm


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Jeff welcome to the forum I found post dignosis that I struggled to come to terms with my diabetes even considered going and asking for anti-depressants but didn't have the courage to it took a good year to accept it finally but still have the few off days. Hope your feeling more positive soon the people on here will definately help(even if it's just a talk or rant), they've helped me a great deal. Emma


----------



## Corrine (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Jeff and welcome to the forum.  Good on you for finding us so soon.  Everyone on here is an invaluable source of support and information - you'll find you're certainly not alone!


----------



## HelenP (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Jeff, welcome to the forum, it's the best place to come to for information, answers and general cheering up.

I'm about 7 weeks into this 'wonderful' new life  and although I don't drink (thank God, I'd HATE to have to give THAT up as well !!) I've always been a total foodie!!  Despite being very overweight as a result, I've always been extremely healthy, spot on blood pressure, low cholesterol figures, never even get coughs and colds and then BAM!!  Diabetes.  (having read up on it now, it shouldn't have come as a surprise, lol).  

Thankfully I haven't hit depression (yet) since diagnosis - maybe it's lying in wait just round the corner, waiting to be set off by some impending family drama!! - for which I am extremely grateful, but yeah, like they're saying on here, speak with your gp about it, anti-depressants don't necessarily hold the stigma they used to, and if it helps you get through this, then why not.

If only they would invent something to get you through having to say no to all the things you used to love (especially when as soon as they're off limits the supermarkets seem to go all out to make sure they're on 2-for-1 or half price offers!!)

Good luck with your new lifestyle, Jeff.

xx


----------



## ChrisP (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Jeff
I know exactly where you are coming from as a 47 year old father who was diagnosed earlier this year.
My DSN told me that Diabetes doesn't have to be the end of life just a complication that you need to be aware of.
There are loads of mis-conceptions about the disease that you mustn't have this or that but it seems that modern thinking is more of the "all things in moderation" school.
There is a lot to learn and I have only scratched the surface so far but with great people like your family, friends and the people on this (and other) sites then the future is far far brighter than it first appears.
Trust me I'm (not) a doctor! 
Good luck and remember there are no stupid questions.
We are all in this together. 

All the best
Chris

And it's good to have another bloke around to stop the girls hijacking the threads. (You know who you are!)


----------



## Steff (Sep 24, 2009)

ChrisP



And it's good to have another bloke around to stop the girls hijacking the threads. (You know who you are!) :D[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Goodness me chris ! your in for some stick now


----------



## ChrisP (Sep 24, 2009)

steff09 said:


> Goodness me chris ! your in for some stick now



Thought that might be the case!

See Jeff they've started already


----------



## Steff (Sep 24, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> Thought that might be the case!
> 
> See Jeff they've started already



lol gotta be quick to get owt past me


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 24, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> And it's good to have another bloke around to stop the girls hijacking the threads. (You know who you are!)



Hmm brave or foolish ? >>> you decide  That's fighting talk honey !! , hey when you find out who they are let me know


----------



## katie (Sep 24, 2009)

hijacking?? I resent that!


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 24, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> Thought that might be the case!
> 
> See Jeff they've started already



Com'on we can take them all!!


----------



## ukjeff27 (Sep 25, 2009)

Northerner said:


> It is scary, Jeff - it's only natural to feel like that, but hopefully the fear will be a motivation to get healthy and once you feel the benefits of that you will feel so much better. The swingiong blood sugars will certainly be affecting your moods, so I think you will feel more positive once they are brought under control. As for Type 1/Type 2 - they are really just as serious as each other. Both require keeping the blood sugars under control to avoid the same complications. It is true, however, that Type 1 need insulin straight away and some Type 2s never need it, but you shouldn't be afraid of insulin either. It sounds dramatic to have to inject, but it's just tiny needles under the skin - not into veins or anything!
> 
> There are pluses and minuses between the two types. Type 1 normally comes on quickly, whereas Type 2 might have been undiagnosed for some time - the best news for you is that you have now been diagnosed and can take action!
> 
> Let us know how things go with the doctor, and if you have any questions



Didnt go that well at the doctors, havent lost any weight (yet) although ive seriously changed my diet in the last three weeks (more excercise methinks!) and my levels are around 9/10 .
 Got a bit of a telling off from the doc for not losing weight and she put me up to 3x500mg metformin from 2x500mg.
 Was hoping id lost weight and levels would be better, thought id tried so hard my medication would go down not up! have to go back in six weeks.
  Still at least ive found this place! thanks for all our replys and kind words!


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2009)

hi jeff sorry to hear you had not lost weight it is no easy thing and hopefully things will improve , as long as your trying and you say you have changed your diet in a bigt way so all that is positive steps to you losing the weight x good luck with it all


----------



## katie (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Jeff, have you been given advice about what kind of foods you should be eating?  you should be refered to a dietician.  Low GI/GL carbs etc!


----------



## am64 (Sep 26, 2009)

katie said:


> Hi Jeff, have you been given advice about what kind of foods you should be eating?  you should be refered to a dietician.  Low GI/GL carbs etc!



hi jeff keep at it i didnt loose wieght for about a month then it started to fall, this is a long term thing, take one step at time and check out the recipe section here ...yumX


----------



## wallycorker (Sep 30, 2009)

ukjeff27 said:


> Didnt go that well at the doctors, havent lost any weight (yet) although ive seriously changed my diet in the last three weeks (more excercise methinks!) and my levels are around 9/10 .
> Got a bit of a telling off from the doc for not losing weight and she put me up to 3x500mg metformin from 2x500mg.
> Was hoping id lost weight and levels would be better, thought id tried so hard my medication would go down not up! have to go back in six weeks.
> Still at least ive found this place! thanks for all our replys and kind words!


Jeff - In my opinion, after studying what happened to me during my improvement over the last twelve months, for a Type 2 gaining control is not about taking medication, is not about weight loss, is not about exercise. Doing any or all of those things may help but the biggest single factor in gaining control of your blood glucose levels is by eating the right food - i.e. in my opinion, diet is the most important factor without any doubt whatsoever.

Stick with the rest but make certain that you continue with serious changes to your diet. If you do, I expect that the improvement in blood glucose control will come very quickly.


----------



## Peter C (Sep 30, 2009)

ukjeff27 said:


> Hi im Jeff, im a 42 year old father of four recently diagnosed as a type 2 diabetic, up until diagnosis i was completely healthy and hadnt spent a single day in hospital, also i enjoyed a very happy diet that consisted largely of junk food and beer!



Hi jeff. 

A good starting point that puts the emphasis on "Test,test.test" and "Eat to your meter" is Jennifer's Smart Advice which has been doing the rounds on the internet for ten years or so ...
http://www.alt-support-diabetes.org/new.php

The standard NHS and Diabetes UK advice on diet is for someone like you to have 2000 calories a day on  a Mediterranean style, low GI diet with ...
45-60 % of calories coming from carbohydrate depending on the level of physical activity/work done.
10-20 of cals from protein
upto 35% of cals from fats including at least 25% from "good fats".
They also suggest eating "some" starchy carbs with every meal in order to maintain  stable bgs without huge swings of highs and lows. But carbohydrates can be a bit of a problem for breakfast ; some people claim we are more sensitive to carbs in the morning.

Every gram of carbohydrate you eat will be converted to glucose. But as a T2Diabetic your body has lost the ability to process the glucose.
So basically your control will revolve around carbohydrates one way or another ( chiefly the starchy ones - bread, potatoes, rice, flour, pasta). That's your battleground not specifically sugar ( sugar is only involved because it is a simple fasti-acting carbohydrate ). You have to find out what portions sizes of those you can eat and at what times of the day and what levels of physical activity and medication you need to cope with a reasonable diet.

The causes of T2 Diabetes are unknown and so no treatment for it is possible at the moment ; all that is on offer is more-or-less hamfisted management of the symptoms in order to avoid the complications. And nobody is rushing to find the causes and cures because we are the "goose that laid the Golden Egg" as far as the Pharmas are concerned.

IMHO a newbie like yourself should start with Jennifer's advice (above) to understand what is causing high bgs, walk up through the carbs until you are happy with a diet that suits you, adapting the standard advice above to your preferences and use medication and exercise to maintain balanced bgs as necessary.

Moderation in carbohydrates, increase in exercise ( the minimum of a two mile walk a day or equivalent exercise was suggested by one diabetic guru. Plus dumbell work on alternate days - muscles soak up glucose and making muscles soaks up even more ). Don't let anybody tell you that you do not need to test and demand enough test strips to run you condition. There are Diabetes UK documents and petitions to use against test strip reduction. ( You might not realise it yet but as a newly dxed T2 you have walked straight into a National Scandal on test strip restriction to T2s not insulin or sulfylonurea drugs)

Just my twopennorth having being dxed T2 way back in 1992.


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Jeff,

Sorry to have popped in at the end of the thread- just logged in! 

Just wanted to say hello and a very warm welcome. Sorry to hear of your diagnosis. Stick with us, we'll look after you!

Take care

Louisa


----------



## Viki (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Jeff!

Welcome to the club!! You did exactly what i did when i was diagnosed, started researching and found all the horror stories! Try not to panic, theres no getting away from the fact youll have some major lifestyle changes to make but diabetes is manageable and youll still be able to do the things you like doing.

In fact once youve got the hang of it you'll probably feel better than before 

Diabetes doesnt have to beat you , just ask the long distance runners, mountain climbers and god knows what else we have on here.

Good luck - give yourself some time to process it all and ask loads of questions. Theres always someone on here that knows the answer


----------



## wallycorker (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi again Jeff,

Great advice that given by Peter C!

I agree that you are very likely to dramatically improve your situation by changing your diet - quite likely by cutting back on starchy carbohydrate - i.e. cereals, bread, potatoes, pasta and rice. Type 2s usually find quick improvements in blood glucose levels by doing that. Such improvement in control of blood glucose levels is likely to keep you well clear of the quite horrible complications that can come a diabetic's way.

Best wishes - John


----------



## DiabeticDave (Oct 6, 2009)

Ah Jeff............you found us then. Two Saints fans now. Welcome mate, I know via other means that you have got some good advice on here already. The guys and gals are great, they will give advice, succor, and a shoulder if needed. We mostly all started like you.....if it helps, I have lost 1 stone 2 pounds since I was diagnosed, and found a different way of eating. It may not be great, but it will hopefully help keep the old Diabetes at bay!!.


----------



## williammcd (Oct 7, 2009)

hi jeff welcome im new here as well a lot of great reading in these forums lol


----------



## ukjeff27 (Oct 7, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Ah Jeff............you found us then. Two Saints fans now. Welcome mate, I know via other means that you have got some good advice on here already. The guys and gals are great, they will give advice, succor, and a shoulder if needed. We mostly all started like you.....if it helps, I have lost 1 stone 2 pounds since I was diagnosed, and found a different way of eating. It may not be great, but it will hopefully help keep the old Diabetes at bay!!.



We must have been BAD in a previous life Dave, Saints fans and diabetics! lol


----------



## carolb (Feb 28, 2010)

ukjeff27 said:


> Thanks mate, thats reassured me a little, feeling a bit down lately, not sure if its the fear of what diabetes can do to me or if its my up and down sugar levels making me feel bad. but on the bright side im type 2, is it true this type is not so serious/severe? or is it just the fact i dont have to inject (yet)?



hi type 2 is just as serious i have to inject 4 times a day and i am type 2


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2010)

carolb said:


> hi type 2 is just as serious i have to inject 4 times a day and i am type 2



You're absolutely right Carol, Type 2 is just as serious. There is no such thing as 'mild' diabetes!


----------



## rawtalent (Feb 28, 2010)

Jeff, 
Welcome. I think we all have the same fears when first diagnosed. I was diagnosed nearly 25 years ago and thus far have managed to avoid serious complications. I know the next 25 years it will be much harder to maintain this. Just got to keep doing what i've been doing and improve where i can.

My kids are still quite young but i hope this will show, you can deal with it.

Best of luck at your appointment.


----------



## PhilT (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Jeff, welcome to the forum.


----------



## scotty (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome mate


----------



## Knapweed (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Jeff,

After a year my life has turned around. I changed my diet and lifestyle because I want to avoid all the complications that the medical staff tell you will happen. 
Only good blood sugar control will give you a healthy future and you will find lot's of very differing views on how to achieve this. I did a fair bit of reading about diabetes on forums like this and found that the most common sense argument was for restricting my carbohydrate intake. It works for me 
I gave up beer almost entirely (occasional can of Stella on a hot day), cider too and restricted carbs (rice, potatoes, bread, cereal, etc).
It's been okay for but not everyone's choice.

But one piece of advice: it is YOUR problem, and medical staff have limited time and knowledge to help. You need to find out about diabetes and how it affects you and do not accept all NHS advice as correct,

Ken


----------



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2010)

Hmmm! Jeff joined a while back and the thread appears to have been resurrected! Nothing wrong with all the extra posts of support though!


----------

